# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  طه حسين مسيرة كفاح إنساني وفكري

## وادكول مش معقول

السيرة الذاتية لطه حسين عميد الأدب العربي   تجسد قصة كفاح انسانى وفكري و طه حسين هو احد الأركان الأساسية في تكوين العقل العربي المعاصر واحد رواد حركة التنوير في الفكر العربي. 

ولد عميد الأدب العربي فى عزبة صغيرة تقع على بعد كيلو متر واحد من مغاغة بمحافظة المنيا في الرابع عشر من نوفمبر عام 1889م. 

والده هو حسين علي موظفاً في شركة السكر و له ثلاثة عشر ولداً كان سابعهم في الترتيب "طه" الذي أصابه رمد فعالجه الحلاق علاجاً ذهب بعينيه. 

وكانت هذه العاهة هي السبب فى الكشف مبكرا عن ملكات طه حسين، فقد استطاع تكوين صورة حية فى مخيلته عن كل فرد من أفراد عائلته اعتمادا على حركة وصوت كل منهم، بل كانت السبب المباشر فى الكشف عن عزيمته بعد ان قرر التغلب على عاهته بإطلاق العنان لخياله إلى آفاق بعيدة. 

و قد أتم طه حسين    حفظ القرآن الكريم بينما لم يكن قد أكمل السنوات العشر وبعد ذلك بأربع سنوات بدأت رحلته الكبرى عندما غادر القاهرة متوجها إلى الأزهر طلباً للعلم. 

في عام 1908 بدأ يتبرم بمحاضرات معظم شيوخ الأزهر فاقتصر على حضور بعضها فقط مثل درس الشيخ بخيت ودروس الأدب. وفي العام ذاته أنشئت الجامعة المصرية، فالتحق بها طه حسين وسمع دروس احمد زكي (باشا) في الحضارة الإسلامية واحمد كمال (باشا) في الحضارة المصرية القديمة ودروس الجغرافيا والتاريخ واللغات السامية والفلك والأدب والفلسفة. 

ثم اعد طه حسين رسالته للدكتوراه و قد نوقشت في 1914م و كانت عن ذكرى ابي العلاء و كانت أول كتاب قدم الى الجامعة واول رسالة دكتوراه منحتها الجامعة المصرية. 

و قد أحدث نشر هذه الرسالة في كتاب ضجة هائلة ومواقف متعارضة وصلت الى حد طلب احد نواب البرلمان حرمان طه حسين من حقوق الجامعيين "لأنه الف كتابا فيه الحاد وكفر"! ولكن سعد زغلول اقنع النائب بالعدول عن مطالبه. 

و فى نفس العام سافر طه حسين إلى فرنسا ضمن بعثة من الجامعة المصرية والتحق هناك بجامعة مونبلييه و درس اللغة الفرنسية وعلم النفس والأدب والتاريخ. 

 ولاسباب مالية عاد المبعوثين وفي العام التالي 1915 عاد طه حسين إلى بعثته ولكن إلى باريس هذه المرة حيث التحق بكلية الآداب بجامعة باريس وتلقى دروسه في التاريخ ثم في الاجتماع و قد اعد رسالة على يد عالم الاجتماع الشهير "اميل دوركايم" عن موضوع "الفلسفة الاجتماعية عند ابن خلدون" واكملها مع "بوجليه" بعد وفاة دوركايم وناقشها وحصل بها على درجة الدكتوراه في عام 1919م ثم حصل على دبلوم الدراسات العليا في اللغة اللاتينية. 

و قد تزوج في 9 أغسطس 1917 بالسيدة سوزان و تعرف الدكتور طه حسين على السيدة سوزان عندما كانت تقرأ مقطعا من شعر رايسين فأحب نغمات صوتها وعشق طريقة إلقائها وتعلق قلبه بها. 

وفي عام 1919 عاد طه حسين إلى مصر فعين أستاذا للتاريخ اليوناني والروماني واستمر كذلك حتى عام 1925 حيث تحولت الجامعة المصرية في ذلك العام إلى جامعة حكومية وعين طه حسين أستاذا لتاريخ الأدب العربي بكلية الآداب. 

و قد بدأت معركة طه حسين الكبرى من اجل التنوير واحترام العقل في عام 1926 عندما أصدر كتابه "في الشعر الجاهلي" الذي أحدث ضجة كبيرة و رفعت دعوى قضائية ضد طه حسين فأمرت النيابة بسحب الكتاب من منافذ البيع وأوقفت توزيعه. 

وفي عام 1928 تفجرت ضجة ثانية بتعيينه عميداً لكلية الآداب الأمر الذي اثار ازمة سياسية انتهت بالاتفاق مع طه حسين على الاستقالة فاشترط ان يعين اولاً وبالفعل عين ليوم واحد ثم قدم الاستقالة في المساء. ثم اختارت الكلية طه حسين عميداً لها عام 1930 مع انتهاء عمادة ميشوالفرنسي. 

وفي عام 1932 حدثت ازمة كبرى حيث كانت الحكومة ترغب في منح الدكتوراه الفخرية من كلية الآداب لبعض السياسيين فرفض طه حسين حفاظاً على مكانة الدرجة العلمية، مما اضطر الحكومة إلى اللجوء لكلية الحقوق. 

و بعد ذلك تم نقل طه حسين الى ديوان الوزارة فرفض العمل وتابع الحملة في الصحف والجامعة كما رفض تسوية الازمة الا بعد اعادته الى عمله وتدخل رئيس الوزراء فأحاله الى التقاعد في 29 مارس 1932 فلزم بيته ومارس الكتابة في بعض الصحف الى ان اشترى امتياز جريدة "الوادي" وتولى الاشراف على تحريرها، ثم عاد الى الجامعة في نهاية عام 1934 وبعدها بعامين عاد عميداً لكلية الاداب واستمر حتى عام 1939 عندما انتدب مراقباً للثقافة في وزارة المعارف حتى عام 1942 . 

 و قد تسلم طه حسين حزب الوفد للحكم فى فبراير1942ايذانا بتغير اخر فى حياته الوظيفية حتى انتدبه نجيب الهلالي وزير المعارف مستشاراً فنياً له ثم مديراً لجامعة الاسكندرية حتى احيل على التقاعد في 1944. 

وفى عام 1950 عين لاول مرة وزيراً للمعارف في الحكومة الوفدية التي استمرت حتى 1952 حتى يوم إحراق القاهرة حيث تم حل الحكومة. 

ثم انصرف حتى وفاته عام 1973 الى الانتاج الفكري والنشاط في العديد من المجامع العلمية التي كان عضواً بها داخل مصر وخارجها.  

تأثر طه حسين فى بداية حياته الفكرية بثلاثة من المفكرين المصريين هم الإمام محمد عبده والاستاذ قاسم أمين ، والاستاذ أحمد لطفي فمحمد عبده له السبق فى دعواه لإصلاح الأزهر ، والاستاذ قاسم امين له الفضل فى قضية تحرير المرأة والايمان بها كطاقة اجتماعية فعالة ، و الأستاذ احمد لطفى السيد الفضل فى الدعوة لاستخدام العقل فى مناقشة قضايانا الاجتماعية والسياسية 

. وفكر طه حسين كان مزيج قوى بين حضارتين متصارعتين، مختلفتين متغايرتين " حضارة الشرق " و " حضارة الغرب " ، وعصارة من جامعتين مختلفتين : الازهر الشريف وجامعة باريس. 

فطه حسين هو المفكر والأديب الذى تناول قضايا العلاقة بين الاصالة والمعاصرة، وبين الموروث والمستحدث إلى قضايا التنازع بين قيود النقل وحرية العقل، والعلاقة بين الشرق والغرب، ونشر التعليم والقضاء على الأمية، إلى جانب قضايا التجديد فى الأدب والفكر. 

وما زال التراث الذي خلفه هذا العملاق احد أهم مصادر الاستنارة فى عالمنا الفكرى والادبى والثقافى فقد ترك لنا إرثاً غنياً يزيد عن الخمسين مؤلفاً في النقد الأدبي، والقصة وفلسفة التربية والتاريخ وكم كبير من الترجمات . 

فقد شغلت الترجمة طه حسين في جميع مراحل حياته، فقدم قبل البعثة في 1914، بالاشتراك مع محمود رمضان، كتاب (الواجب) لجول سيمون في جزءين. 

و منذ عودته من البعثة الفرنسية في 1919 في السنوات الاولى بعد العودة من البعثة قدم طه حسين من الأعمال المترجمة (نظام الاثينيين) لارسطو طاليس، و(روح التربية) لغوستاف لوبون في 1921، ثم (قصص تمثيلية) لفرنسوا دي كوريل وآخرين في 1924. 

وما بين الثلاثينات والخمسينات قدم طه حسين في الترجمة (أندروماك) لراسين في 1935، و(أنتيجون) سوفوكليس في 1938، و(من الادب التمثيلي اليوناني) في 1939، و(من الاساطير اليونانية) لأندريه جيد في 1946، و(زاريج او القدر) لفولتير في 1947، و(أوديب) سوفوكليس في 1955. كما كتب طه حسين الكثير من الفصول والمقالات المتفرقة عن الآداب الاجنبية، جمع بعضها في كتب، وقدم عدداً من الكتب المترجمة ذات القيمة في المكتبة العربية، بالاضافة الى ما كتبه في الدوريات عن كثير من الكتب المترجمة إلى اللغة العربية. 

ومن كتبه قدم فى عام 1925 (حديث الاربعاء) فى اجزائه الثلاثة ويتحدث فيه عن شعراء المجون والدعابة فى الدولتين الاموية والعباسية مثل مجنون بن عامر ، المرجى كثير عمر بن ابى ربيعة بشار بن برد وهى الفصول التى كان ينشرها فى صحيفة السياسة . 

و كتاب (على هامش السيرة) ويعتبر تنقية للمادة الاسلامية مما يتداخل معها من المواد الاخرى من العلوم والفنون وتبسيط هذه المادة بالقدر الذى لا يفقدها معناها . 

و رواية (الايام) بأجزائها الثلاثة و هى رواية تتناول حياته الذاتية ونشرت مسلسلة فى مجلة الهلال وترجمت الى معظم لغات العالم. 

و قدم كتاب ( حافظ وشوقى ) فى عام 1933 وهو دراسة عن شاعرى مصر الكبيرين أحمد شوقى وحافظ ابراهيم. 

و فى عام 1935 (الحياة الادبية فى جزيرة العرب ) وهو الكتاب المعروف (بألوان) يشمل دراسات تعمق واستقصاء الوان مختلفة من الادب على تباعد العصوروتباين الاجيال . 

و قدم مجموعة رسائل ومقالات (من بعيد ) كتبها عن الحياة فى باريس وعن شخصية سارة برنار وعن حياة البحر والسفر . 

و قدم (اديب ملكا) و قدم طه حسين فيه نفسه على انه بطل القصة من خلال صور حية طريفة وذكريات فنية خصبة لاديب ازهرى استبدل العمامة والجبة والقفطان بالبدلة ورباط العنق وتنقله الاقدار من اروقة الأزهر واحيائه العريقة الى باريس مدينة العلم والنور. 

وفى عام 1938 قدم رواية (الحب الضائع ) بطلة قصته هى مادلين موريل وقد اختار لها ارض فرنسا خلال احداث الحرب العالمية الاولى . 

ومن اشهر كتبه كتاب (مستقبل الثقافة فى مصر) وفيه يضع الخطوط العريضة لرؤيته للاصلاح التربوى . 

وفى عام 1942 (دعاء الكروان ) وهى رواية بطلتها فتاة ريفية اغواها شاب من اهل المدينة فلم تحسن الدفاع عن نفسها من شر غوايته فكتب عليها الموت خلاصا من العار . 

و قد اسس طه حسين ومعه حسن محمود (مجلة الكاتب المصري ) وكانت مراة للاشعاع الفكرى والابداع فى العالم العربى . 

 وفى عام 1949 (المعذوبن فى الأرض ) وقد جلب عليه هذا الكتاب الكثير من المتاعب والمشاكل وجعله محط انظار رجال البوليس السياسي حيث صودر ومنع دخوله إلى القاهرة. 

و قد تم تكريم عميد الأدب العربي فى مصر والعديد من الهيئات الدولية فلقب طه حسين بـ مارتن لوثر الشرق ورينان مصر الضرير. 

وفى عام 1949 حصل على جائزة الدولة للآداب و في عام 1950 اختير وزيرا للتعليم كما انهالت الدعوات على طه حسين من جامعات العالم لمنحه الدكتوراه الفخرية تقديرا لعلمه وادبه وفكره وتأتى في مقدمتها جامعة ليون، مونبلييه، مدريد، روما، أكسفورد وأثينا. 

وفى عام 1959 حصل على جائزة الدولة التقديرية فى الادب العربي و فى عام 1965 حصل على قلادة النيل الكبرى وهى ارفع وسام فى مصر كما حصل فى اخر عام 1973 حصل على جائزة من لجنة الامم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان . 

وبمناسبة مرور مائة عام على ميلاده فى عام 1989 رفعت منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والثقافة والعلوم (اليونسكو ) فى مؤتمرها الحادي والثلاثين بعد المائة توصية للاحتفال بهذا الحدث الجليل. 

و فى عام 1999 نظم المكتب الاعلامى والمكتب الثقافي بباريس بالتعاون مع جامعة السوريون تحت رعاية منظمة اليونسكو احتفالية عن حياة وفكر الدكتور طه حسين

ومن الاوسمة والنياشين والميداليات التى نالها العميد قلادة النيل من مصر ووسام النيل من المملكة المصرية ووسام جامعة كلوسترو من إيطاليا ووسام الاستحقاق من سوريا ووسام الجمهورية التونسية و وسام الاستحقاق من السنغال و وسام النمسا كما نال ميدالية الفارس من فرنسا و ميدالية جامعة مونبليية من فرنسا وميدالية منظمة اليونيسف 1956 وجائزة حقوق الانسان من الامم المتحدة 1973. 

واذا اراد احد ان يرى سجل حافل لحياة طه حسين فليذهب الى فيلا رامتان (متحف طه حسين ) الذي عاش فيها أهم مراحل حياته وترك لنا فيها ذكرياته من كتب ومخطوطات وصور وأوسمة ونياشين تحكى قصة كفاحه وتؤرخ الثقافة العربية في مصر خلال حقبة طويلة من الزمن .

----------


## بنت مصر

انت بقا يا واد كول مش عارفة اقول لك ايه
ولا اشكرك ازاي ولا امدح في مواضيع باي طريقة

انت بصراحة مثال الصحفي والمؤرخ
لانك ما خليتش ولا شخصية عظيمة في اي مجال 
الا واتكلمت عنها وعرفتنا عليها باستفاضة وشرح جميل


نفسي اعرف مصادرك لهذه المعلومات القيمة جداااااااااااااااا


تسلم ايدك ودمت للمنتدى مصدر ثقافي وعلمي ينهل منه كل الاعضاء



بسنت

----------

